# Gouramis-Best Place to Get



## Sportshoes (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm setting up a new tank and planning on a gourami tank. Just wondering if anyone has any particularly good source for them in the GTA, especially dwarf gouramis which tend to be inbred and not that healthy these days.

Thanks


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought 6 sparkling gouramis from Big Al's in Whitby a few weeks back, all are doing well, growing like weeds, eating everything in sight. 

Shy? Nope.
Peaceful? They chase after my juvinile Killifish!

I want to add pygmy corys to the tank but afraid the gouramis are going to pick on them!


----------



## Sportshoes (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks.

I picked up a Gold Gourami and Powder Blue Dwarf at Big Al's in Mississauga to get my tank started.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chances are, they're probably both males (brighter colours). Let me know if they fight/chase each other.


----------



## Sportshoes (Dec 23, 2012)

Tabatha said:


> Chances are, they're probably both males (brighter colours). Let me know if they fight/chase each other.


The dwarf is almost certainly male. I rarely see female dwarf gouramis.

The gold gourami looks female to me with a short rounded dorsal fin. I tried to get a female hoping for less aggression.

No aggression so far but it's a big tank with lots of hiding spots.

So far so good. Hoping to add more gouramis over the next few weeks.


----------



## Sportshoes (Dec 23, 2012)

So, just a follow up to this. My tank is going well, but as predicted my dwarf gouramis do poorly. The pearls, golds, opaline all do great and are really healthy. So far the only dwarf variants that have done well are my flame gouramis. I've had 2 neon blues and 2 true dwarf gouramis that have died. Most likely iridovirus which affects the whole species.

Just wondering if anyone is breeding true dwarf gouramis (blue with red stripes) since I am reluctant to get these from LFS any longer as I think they are all infected.

Thanks


----------

